# Such huge amounts of money.



## RnR (May 12, 2021)

*Irish MMA fighter Conor McGregor tops Forbes Top 10 sporting rich list for 2021.*







Sport's highest earners in US dollars ...
1.Conor McGregor (IRE) MMA — $180 million
2.Lionel Messi (ARG) Football — $130 million
3.Cristiano Ronaldo (POR) Football — $120 million
4.Dak Prescott (USA) American Football — $107.5 million
5.Lebron James (USA) Basketball — $96.5 million
6.Neymar (BRA) Football — $95 million
7.Roger Federer (SUI) Tennis — $90 million
8.Lewis Hamilton (GBR) Formula 1 — $82 million
9.Tom Brady (USA) American Football — $76 million
10.Kevin Durant (USA) Basketball — $75 million

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-05-13/conor-mcgregor-tops-sporting-rich-list-for-2021/100136342


----------



## WhatInThe (May 15, 2021)

They wouldn't get it if they didn't bring their sports/businesses similar amounts of money.


----------



## Irwin (May 15, 2021)

I have never watched a MMA fight. I had no idea they made that much money.


----------



## helenbacque (May 15, 2021)

I've always thought the salaries of entertainment and sports figures should be reversed with the salaries of school teachers, policemen and firemen.  One group entertains us, the other keeps our world safe, happy and well informed.  Which is more important?


----------



## wasserball (May 16, 2021)

There will be a 1000 applicants for 1 firefighting job.  That tells me they are overpaid.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

When you look at American football, Rugby football or even the original soccer/football, along with boxing they are heavy contact sports. Tiger Woods earnings of $127.2 million might seem like small change to McGregor's earnings, but Woods doesn't run the risk of his grey matter being knocked every which way bought loose, and even loose is debatable.


----------



## AnnieA (May 16, 2021)

In addition to their salaries and prize awards, the earnings in this list also includes endorsement money and income from business enterprises separate from their sports careers.   $150 million USD of McGregor's earnings for last year came from the whiskey brand that he recently sold for mega bucks, so his 2021 overall earnings will be really high as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I've always thought the salaries of entertainment and sports figures should be reversed with the salaries of school teachers, policemen and firemen.  One group entertains us, the other keeps our world safe, happy and well informed.  Which is more important?


I agree!
As far as the OP....I never heard of half those athletes including the top earner. I hope they spend and invest their millions wisely.


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I've always thought the salaries of entertainment and sports figures should be reversed with the salaries of school teachers, policemen and firemen.  One group entertains us, the other keeps our world safe, happy and well informed.  Which is more important?


Chris Rock had joked that the sports figures, etc. are not really the rich ones..........the owner's who sign the checks are.  He said it hilariously, of course.  These salaries are rare, very rare.  The average player or entertainer makes diddley-squat.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

wasserball said:


> There will be a 1000 applicants for 1 firefighting job.  That tells me they are overpaid.


Firefighters salaries depends on rank and location. Firefighters in the highest paying state, New Jersey, earn an average of about $80K annually. In other areas it's as low as $45-$50K. Areas where fires rarely happen have volunteer fire departments. Like teachers, paid firefighters get really good benefits.

I think what draws people to the job is that it doesn't require a college degree and it's interesting and adventurous. And maybe a lot of them like the idea of possibly doing something heroic.


----------



## 911 (May 18, 2021)

Many of these guys will die before they see all of their money. Many contracts are written out to take over 30-50 years. The heirs will (maybe) get what’s left to be paid out.

I also agree that sports and entertainers are overpaid. This is why ticket prices at the ball parks, arenas and theaters are as high as they are. Parking alone can cost up to $75.00, if you want to park very close to the venue. I paid $50 back in 2003 (I think) in Chicago to watch a Bulls game only because I wanted to see Michael Jordan play. Then we went and spent more money at his restaurant.

TV rights pays most of the team’s bills & salaries.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 18, 2021)

I never watch sports.  Sports is about the money not about being a "sport."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I never watch sports.  Sports is about the money not about being a "sport."


Well said and the absolute truth.

My husband used to be a diehard NHL fan, never missed a game, but one season when the players went on strike and were locked-out, that was the end for him.

To think that an average NHL hockey player makes more playing one single game than many people make in an entire year, tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (May 19, 2021)

It's all *market value*. Sports would not be the same without the stars. Who would want to see an NFL game just because Jerry Jones owns the team?

Now what I don't like and it certainly goes against capitalism, is that all the money generated in college sports goes to the colleges and in particular the coaches. The players who sustain all the rigor and punishment get almost nothing. The whole argument about a scholarship does not cut it.


----------

